# Toro 421QE Quickie Review



## CharlesW

My new 421QE had its first use today.
Not really enough snow to be a good test. 3 to 4 inches with high winds that made the actual snow depth vary a great deal. As little as 2" in places with a few small drifts of 10 to 12 inches.
Keep in mind that my only previous experience with a snowblower has been 30+ years with my 826 two stage.

1. Used the recoil starter. Full choke, pressed the primer 3 times, (per instructions), started on the second pull, needed the choke at 1/2 way for a couple of minutes. I did let it warm up about 3 to 5 minutes while I moved a couple of things out of the way.
2. Ran great.
3. Totally different operation from my old 2 stage. Reminded me of torque steer in a higher horsepower front wheel drive car.
4. Once I was comfortable in steering it, I was able to clear the driveway and sidewalk quite easily.
5. The drifts did seem to work the engine more than I expected, but I can only compare to my old 8 hp, 26" cut MTD/Dayton. It didn't even change speed on 12" drifts. Maybe having 50 to 60 percent more power has something to do with that. 
6.Likes: 
Quick Shoot
Light weight
Easy to handle and move around
Throws snow at least 30'
Quieter than my old 826
Small size makes it easy to store and easy to get out to use.
Chute deflector stays where you set it
7.Cons: 
Have to move to the side or front of the machine to adjust the chute deflector (Had to do that with the old machine and the deflector on the old machine didn't stay in place too well. If it was tight enough to not move from the snow, it was too tight to move to adjust)
8. Iffys:
Power remains to be seen
Use on grass did not go well, but that might be operator trouble

So far, I don't regret my purchase and based on one use under light snow conditions, I think I will be happy with it. If not, I still have my old unit.

Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## trdr

nice buy charles hope you have good luck with your blower ,the toro single stage is what my dad is looking to buy in the next couple days.his old toro single is now my youngest sons blower and he will fix up the old one along with another toro sinle stage that i gave him a few years back. they are good machines .


----------



## CharlesW

*Move?*

I had forgotten there was a review forum.
Maybe this should have been posted there.
Maybe it should be moved by the staff.


----------



## CharlesW

*Quickie update to the Quickie review*

Another 4 to 6 inches of snow today and the little Toro handled it with no problem.

The snowplow windrow at the end of the driveway was a foot deep and very wet/slushy and the sidewalk had about 10" to a foot of slushy snow that the snowplow deposits on it. If the plow truck went 10 MPH slower, that slop would probably be on the parking. If they went 10 MPH faster, it might throw it over the walk into the yard.
Yeah, if.....
Both were handled with no real problem. You can hear the engine lose a few RPM, but it doesn't really sound like it's laboring.
So far I am still quite happy with my choice.
The more I use it, the more I learn how to use it.
The 2-stage and the single stage each require their own technique.


----------



## Wayne195

CharlesW said:


> I had forgotten there was a review forum.
> Maybe this should have been posted there.
> Maybe it should be moved by the staff.


OK, I just moved it to the 'Snowblower Reviews' section

Thanks,


----------

